# παντελονάτος (επίθ.) || παντελονάτα (επίρ.)



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2008)

(Επειδή δεν βρίσκονται όλα στο slang.gr ;))

Το επίθετο *παντελονάτος* (και σε θέση ουσιαστικού) έχει τις ακόλουθες σημασίες (με ενδεικτικά παραδείγματα χρήσης - παντού διατηρείται η ορθογραφία του πρωτοτύπου):

*1. αντρίκιος, μπεσαλής* [_παντελόν-_ από τη φράση "τιμά τα παντελόνια που φοράει" + _-άτος_] 
Eυάκι, με έκανες να θυμηθώ τον μπαμπά μου που μου έλεγε "Ο άντρας που θα αγαπήσεις να είναι *παντελονάτος*."
Να'σαι *ΠΑΝΤΕΛΟΝΑΤΟΣ* και ΜΑΓΚΑΣ, να παραδέχεσαι τα λάθη σου!

*2. αρχιδάτος* [για να αποφευχθεί η χυδαία έκφραση, από επιτατική χρήση της σημασίας (1)] _σημ._ καλό μετάφρασμα με αργκό αέρα για τα _gutsy_, _ballsy_
Ολοι οι αλλοι κο-κο-κο. Ο Σωφερ εξαφανιζολ. [...] Σαλπι, θηριο στο γηπεδο και *παντελονατος*! Ετσι πρεπει να ναι οι ηγετες!
ΕΙΝΑΙ γμτ το κερατο το τραγιο κανενας ΕΛΛΗΝΑς πολιτικος *παντελονατος*??? 

*3. λεφτάς, παραλής* [_παντελόν-_ που δημιουργεί νοερή εικόνα για τις μεγάλες τσέπες που είναι γεμάτες χρήμα + _-άτος_]
Ας βαλει ΕΝΑ ΕΥΡΩ και μετά να το παιξει *παντελονατος*.

*4. άρχοντας* [από επιτατική χρήση της σημασίας (3)]
Αρρωστο μπαογκι ο Θοδωρας. ΠΟΛΥ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟ. Αλλα *παντελονατος*.

*5. (ειρων.) άντρας για κλάματα || παρουσιαζόμενος ως πλούσιος χωρίς να είναι || τσιγκούνης* [από τη χρήση με την αντίθετη έννοια]
Μεγαλο λαμογιο ο Δροσος. Νεος Μπιγκ-Μακ! Αφησε στα κρυα του λουτρου τον καημενο τον Σπορτινγκ!!! Ωραιος!! *Παντελονατος*!!

===

Το επίρρημα *παντελονάτα* χρησιμοποιείται πρωτίστως στη σημασία (1), δηλ. "*αντρίκια, μπεσαλίδικα, ξηγημένα*". Ωστόσο, όταν το αντικείμενο αφορά οικονομική συμφωνία (ή χρήματα εν γένει), η χρήση τού _παντελονάτα_ δίνει αναπόφευκτα χρώμα και από την παραλίδικη σημασία (3), οπότε σημαίνει "*πλούσια, άνετα κι αεράτα*".

δεν παει στην αστυνομια να πει...μαγκες εγινε αυτο και αυτο, εδω ειμαι, ετοιμος να δεχτω τις συνεπιες...αντρικια και *παντελονατα*
φιλαρακι: Ξεκολλα. Αν θες να της το σφυριξεις πεστης το *παντελονατα*. Δεχτηκε? Εχει καλως. Δε δεχτηκε? Αποδω παν κι οι αλλες.
οι μαγκες τις δουλειες τους τις κλεινουν *παντελονατα*
Για μενα, η ιδανικη ηλικια να παντρευτω ειναι οταν θα ειμαι αφεντικο, θα καθομαι στο γραφειο, θα εχω γραμματεα (ομορφη), και θα βγαζω 5000 *παντελονατα*


----------



## Zazula (Jun 10, 2010)

Και το ρήμα *παντελονιάζω* "γεμίζω τις τσέπες κάποιου με μπόλικο χρήμα": Τα «παντελόνιασε» η Άστον Βίλα!.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 10, 2010)

_Τα λόγια θα μασάς στο φάτσα κάρτα
κι αυτός θα σου μιλάει παντελονάτα
μα δε βαριέσαι, τις μαλακίες πληρώνω και σας λέω
συγνώμη, που υπάρχετε και οι δυο σας, εγώ φταίω._

Active Member, από τους "Μύθους του Βάλτου"


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

Η χρήση τής λέξης είναι πλέον ευρύτατη, σε όλες τις σημασίες: γκουγκλεύσεις. Και, ένα τρίμηνο μετά την εδώ ανάρτηση, τελικά λημματογραφήθηκε και στο σλανγκρ. :)


----------



## pidyo (Mar 30, 2011)

Η κατοχύρωση του όρου ίσως υποβοηθήθηκε από την συζήτηση περί παράγκας (βλ. και μία από τις πολλές σχετικές δηλώσεις Μπέου: «Εγώ τα παντελόνια δεν τα φοράω επειδή κρυώνω.»)


----------

